#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  User Interface designing and User experience

## Lorraine

Hi all,

This has become a most interesting field in ICT these days. There is a job role also named as UI/UX designer or the front end designer. What do you feel as the common difference between these two. UI designing and UX?

Are they different from each other?

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> 
> This has become a most interesting field in ICT these days. There is a job role also named as UI/UX designer or the front end designer. What do you feel as the common difference between these two. UI designing and UX?
> 
> Are they different from each other?




Both elements are crucial to a product and work closely together. But despite their professional relationship, the roles themselves are quite different, referring to very different parts of the process *and the design discipline*

----------

